# New Year, New Cook!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have NEVER cooked a rib roast...always scared since it ain't the cheapest cut of meat!!! So I've been doing my studying and bought a 4.2 lb'r the other day.... 

I dusted it w/ Dizzy Pig Swamp Venom and Bone suckin' Sauce then wrapped it in saran wrap. 
















I just unwrapped it, then dusted it more w/ black pepper and kosher salt. Made a mix of red wine/beef broth/salt/pepper/cut up onion and garlic in the catch pan fer the auju sauce...Just cranked up the BGE and put her on!!! 
















Can't wait till I wake up frommy nap!!! PROBABLY WON'T BE ABLE TO SLEEP!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, sitting on the couch hurting!!!! Kinda hard to cook one of these jokers cause I like med/raw and everyone else likes it well....so probably won't do another unless I cook it until we can agree to a med!!! I had the ole lady heat up the cast iron to finish everyone elses, while I picked and ate alot!!! Here is the "finished" product....My AuJu sauce was OK, nothing special.....:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe a tad crispier ring, but shoot, i will take it!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks freaking fantastic to me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet that dude smelled up the woods! Looks good to a novice like me. How much does a 4.2 pound rib roast cost?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man, looks good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I bet that dude smelled up the woods! Looks good to a novice like me. How much does a 4.2 pound rib roast cost?


$50.00.... I prefer spending cash on a brisket though!!!:thumbsup: BUT I LOVE the fat in a good piece of Prime Rib and this boy had some!!! Be eating some leftovers tonight when I wake up!!!


----------

